# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  women's quest

## elena

Hi i'm new on this site, however been suffering with hair loss of almost 9 years, therefore i was put on Diane 35, worked well, so well i thought i could get off it, i will be 40 this year. Mid august started using hairmax laser comb, and Diane 35 at the same time, wanted to get off Diane if i saw results with the laser comb. The results are that i've been shedding soo much since laser comb, to be exact 3 months, and does not seem to stop. I had some blood test my thyroid is ok my ferritin 20, therefore been on iron pills. My questions are  

1. Is it normal that hairmax laser comb could cause soo much shedding and if so, when could i get to see some results and see shedding stop?
2. I want to start minoxidil but very scared it will cause more shedding?
3. Are you aware of a good dermatologist in Italy? That is were i'm residing at the moment That is not dr Antonella Tosti HORRIBLE DOCTOR AND STAFF

----------


## saniaa83

Androgenetic Alopecia, also know as hereditary hair loss is a condition that affects an estimated 50 million men in the United States alone. The HairMax LaserComb is a low level laser medical device designed to treat this condition via the science of photobio stimulation. The HairMax LaserComb is a proven hair loss solution and is the first and only home use device cleared by the FDA for the promotion of Hair Growth.*

With regular use, users can expect to see the growth of thicker, fuller hair in as little as 12 weeks. Best of all, users can achieve fuller, thicker hair, without a prescription and in the comfort of their own home. The HairMax is a stand alone hair loss treatment with no recurring costs and its precision lasers have a lifespan of 10 to 15 years. The lasers in the LaserComb are what promotes the hair growth, and no other creams, gels or surgery are necessary for exceptional results.

----------


## Valerie

Hi- I used HairMax's Laser Comb and personally stopped shedding at 3 weeks.  I think it worked for me.  But I switched to iGrow.  It has been working just as well - but better since it is easier to use and my hand doesn't get tired.

Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi i'm new on this site, however been suffering with hair loss of almost 9 years, therefore i was put on Diane 35, worked well, so well i thought i could get off it, i will be 40 this year. Mid august started using hairmax laser comb, and Diane 35 at the same time, wanted to get off Diane if i saw results with the laser comb. The results are that i've been shedding soo much since laser comb, to be exact 3 months, and does not seem to stop. I had some blood test my thyroid is ok my ferritin 20, therefore been on iron pills. My questions are  
> 
> 1. Is it normal that hairmax laser comb could cause soo much shedding and if so, when could i get to see some results and see shedding stop?
> 2. I want to start minoxidil but very scared it will cause more shedding?
> 3. Are you aware of a good dermatologist in Italy? That is were i'm residing at the moment That is not dr Antonella Tosti HORRIBLE DOCTOR AND STAFF


 Hi Elena:
Have you seen a dermatologist?  Dr. Cole wrote an article on Women's hair loss available on our forhair.com website.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

Both the products propecia and minoxidil are helpful for hair loss, they are both helpful to grow the hair front scalp, meditation will help better for your problem do it regularly.

----------

